# CCE HYDRAULICS WEEKLY SPECIALS



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

_*For our 1st special from july 28th till aug 1st 2014..
we are offering our piston tank kit for
*_ _*$220 SHIPPED


















& if you want to add our 1'' port ''fuerte block''
to the deal it will be $325 shipped

please mention this special when you place your order.. 
888-266-5969 or our west coast location 702-578-4884*_


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

_*here's a close look at the 1'' fuerte block for the piston..

notice it has all 6 mounting holes w/steel inserts to get proper & even torque of the gear..

also the correct location of the pressure port o-ring.. so no ''sleeve'' necessary










*_


----------



## Erika CCE (Jun 23, 2011)

:biggrin:


----------



## Hoss805 (Mar 11, 2005)

:shocked:


----------



## Hydros (Apr 30, 2002)

Big M, what's your price on amphenol connector for the square dump?


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)

uffin:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

Hydros said:


> Big M, what's your price on amphenol connector for the square dump?


pm sent.. :thumbsup:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

due to the high demand, we will be extending this week's special for 1 more week.. aug 4th - 8th.. thanks for all your orders.. big M :thumbsup:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

_*For our 1st special Extended another week aug. 4th till the 8th 2014..
we are offering our piston tank kit for
*_ _*$220 SHIPPED


















& if you want to add our 1'' port ''fuerte block''
to the deal it will be $325 shipped

please mention this special when you place your order.. 
888-266-5969 or our west coast location 702-578-4884*_


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

:inout:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

_*thanks for all your orders & continued support.. big M*_


----------



## special_k (Sep 18, 2011)

Need a whole new set of polyurethane bushings for upper and lower rear adjustable trailing arms and hard wear shipped to 98281, I have PayPal ready!
Kenny


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

special_k said:


> Need a whole new set of polyurethane bushings for upper and lower rear adjustable trailing arms and hard wear shipped to 98281, I have PayPal ready!
> Kenny


pm sent


----------



## bodyman1979 (Oct 16, 2013)

good deal!!


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

bodyman1979 said:


> good deal!!


:thumbsup:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

jus 1 more day left on the piston tank kit sale.:run:. get it while its hot.:naughty:. be sure to check out our special next week..


----------



## Erika CCE (Jun 23, 2011)

_**WHOLESALE PRICING FOR AN ENTIRE WEEK** :cheesy:
SSSHHHHH! DON'T LET "EL JEFE" KNOW ABOUT OUR SALES :shh:
CALL ME FOR PRICING OR QUOTES 888-266-5969 EXT. 405 OR EMAIL TO [email protected] _

_ We are having a ‪#‎BackToSchool‬ ‪#‎SALE‬ starting Monday morning & ending Friday the 15th. All ‪#‎cce‬ HYDRAULIC & AIR & ‪#‎hijacker‬ HYDRAULICS products will be on Sale!! _:thumbsup:

_ **WE WILL STILL HONOR FREE SHIPPING OVER $500.00**_uffin:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)




----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

:inout:


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

I've heard that the fenner pump heads give out if you run more than 6 batteries to them .

What you think bigM.. You think them ppl downy know how to hit the switch or it's better to keep them at 
6 batts and under?


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

Correction" don't know "


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

aphustle said:


> I've heard that the fenner pump heads give out if you run more than 6 batteries to them .
> 
> What you think bigM.. You think them ppl downy know how to hit the switch or it's better to keep them at
> 6 batts and under?





aphustle said:


> Correction" don't know "


well to answer your question the fenner pump head is not a high perfomance pump head..there only good for basic lay & play set ups. i would not go over 4batts.. thats jus my 2cents :cheesy:


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

Cool good to know . 

TTT !!


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

_**WHOLESALE PRICING FOR AN ENTIRE WEEK** :cheesy:
SSSHHHHH! DON'T LET "EL JEFE" KNOW ABOUT OUR SALES :shh:
CALL ME FOR PRICING OR QUOTES 888-266-5969 EXT. 405 OR EMAIL TO [email protected] _

_ We are having a ‪#‎BackToSchool‬‪#‎SALE‬ starting Monday morning & ending Friday the 15th. All ‪#‎cce‬ HYDRAULIC & AIR & ‪#‎hijacker‬ HYDRAULICS products will be on Sale!! _:thumbsup:

_ **WE WILL STILL HONOR FREE SHIPPING OVER $500.00**_uffin:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

*come by & check us out..
CCE hydraulics.. 1973 whitney mesa dr..89014
we got a large selection of air ride & brackets in stock..also all your hydraulic needs as well..
m-f.. 9-6.. closed sat. & sun.. 702-578-4884*


----------



## Erika CCE (Jun 23, 2011)

:wave:_*TODAY IS THE LAST DAY FOR THIS "BACK TO SCHOOL SALE" GO AHEAD AND TAKE ADVANTAGE OF IT*_:thumbsup:_*. EVERYTHING IS AT WHOLESALE PRICE*__* & YES FREE SHIPPING ON EVERYTHING OVER $500.00*_


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

posting this weeks special soon..


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

sorry was out of town this week.. will be posting special soon :cheesy:


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

$ bump 

Specials $$ summers ending !! 

What's the look on specials for Xmas?


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

aphustle said:


> $ bump
> 
> Specials $$ summers ending !!
> 
> What's the look on specials for Xmas?


check out the specials we got on facebook


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

*super show just around the corner.:run:. hit us up for all your hydraulic & air ride needs.:thumbsup:.

CCE hydraulics 702-578-4884..*


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

*2-competition pumps and 2 dual dump assemblies $1,279 FREE shipping

Pumps come with Marzocchi gears, and dumps are oil system ITALIAN! Let us know if you have any more questions please, thanks! *


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

THE REAL BIG M said:


> check out the specials we got on facebook



Yea don't got bookface or twiiter or any of those other sites stuff..!

But I'm sure you will post up all specials here though. 

TTT


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

aphustle said:


> Yea don't got bookface or twiiter or any of those other sites stuff..!
> 
> But I'm sure you will post up all specials here though.
> 
> TTT


:thumbsup:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

*2-competition pumps and 2 dual dump assemblies $1,279 FREE shipping

Pumps come with Marzocchi gears, and dumps are oil system ITALIAN! Let us know if you have any more questions please, thanks! *


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

:inout:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

:inout:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

*super show just 2 more weeks away.:run:. hit us up for all your hydraulic & air ride needs.:thumbsup:.

CCE hydraulics 702-578-4884..*


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

*super show just 1 more week away.:run:. hit us up for all your hydraulic & air ride needs.:thumbsup:.

CCE hydraulics 702-578-4884..*


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

*super show just a few days away.:run:. hit us up for all your hydraulic & air ride needs.:thumbsup:.

CCE hydraulics 702-578-4884..*


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

*you in town for the super show..
come by & check us out..
CCE** hydraulics & air ride..1973 whitney mesa dr... 89014 
or give us a call 702-578-4884*


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

:inout:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

_*just want to say thanks for stopping by the shop & for your business.. 

we really do appreciate it ..:thumbsup: 

CCE hydraulics..*_:h5:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

:inout:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

*
come by & check us out..
CCE** hydraulics & Air ride..1973 whitney mesa dr... 89014 
or give us a call 702-578-4884*


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

*this weeks special.. 9-29-14 thru 10-3-14

2-competition pumps and 2 dual dump assemblies $1,279.80
Pumps come with Marzocchi gears, and dumps are oil system ITALIAN! Let us know if you have any more questions please, thanks! 

free shipping*


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

:naughty:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

:inout:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

CCE hydraulics / Cool Cars has had its ups & downs.. just like any other company.. but were not go'n no where.. we have been around 20 yrs..
were not worried about some new booties that just been here for a few years..
we might not be the cheapest.. but you get what you pay for.. quality & craftsmanship.. plus shipping up to $500 is only $23 if its over $500 its free shipping.. what other hydraulic company offers that.. no one does.. we don't got to lie or spread rumors to make ourselves look better.. so at the end it just come down to choice of what hydraulic company you want to use.. just want to say thanks to all our customers & for your continued support.. CCE / Cool Cars


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

last day for this weeks special.. thanks for all your orders


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

post'n up special soon..


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

:inout:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

:x:


----------



## lincoln rydah (Oct 2, 2014)

any deals for front hopper coils wit shipping


----------



## lincoln rydah (Oct 2, 2014)

any deals for front hopper coils wit shipping


----------



## Erika CCE (Jun 23, 2011)

lincoln rydah said:


> any deals for front hopper coils wit shipping


*I have 3 1/4 ton hopping springs and 4 ton, which ones you looking for?*


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

31/4 are the green ones right?


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

aphustle said:


> 31/4 are the green ones right?


the 3 1/4 ton are white.. but there equivalent to the 3 1/2 ton that other companies offer. but they are taller & pre set for they dont collapse like other companies coils do..


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

^^^

Thnx


----------



## skrappy503 (May 20, 2012)

I have a question about your marocchi rebuild kits. What all does it come with? Thankyou.


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

skrappy503 said:


> I have a question about your marocchi rebuild kits. What all does it come with? Thankyou.


were out of thos right now.. :happysad:


----------



## skrappy503 (May 20, 2012)

THE REAL BIG M said:


> were out of thos right now.. :happysad:


Awwwwww man what happened you guys used to be cool. Haha any idea when you guys might get more?


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

skrappy503 said:


> Awwwwww man what happened you guys used to be cool. Haha any idea when you guys might get more?


i feel you homie.. wish i had a better answer for you..


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

check out our two pump econo jacker kit.. starting at $950.. free shipping.. price good till the end of october ..


----------



## lincoln rydah (Oct 2, 2014)

Erika CCE said:


> *I have 3 1/4 ton hopping springs and 4 ton, which ones you looking for?*


price tag on boths please


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

lincoln rydah said:


> price tag on boths please


the 3 1/4 ton $210.. the 4 ton $240... shipping $23  hit me up if you want to place order..


----------



## Erika CCE (Jun 23, 2011)

*TTT* uffin: *Seems like some people just love to copy everything we do, say and post. Go ahead and copy this one too! 
*


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)




----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

_*we got some great deals on our HIjacker line of hydraulics starting at $950... free shipping...*_


----------



## Erika CCE (Jun 23, 2011)

*They are back again!!! 
10" Chain steering wheel ONLY 99.95 + S&H (for a limited time)
Please give me a call for any questions 888-266-5969 ext. 405 
**-Steering Wheel; Classic; 10 Inch Diameter; 3 Spoke; Chrome Plated Steel Chain Grip; Chrome Plated Steel Spokes!**









*


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

_*hit me up 702-578-4884..M... CCE hydraulics/Cool Cars has lowered prices.. we got what you need in stock.*_


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

:x:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

_*we got some great deals on our HIjacker line of hydraulics.. 2 pump kit starting at $950... free shipping...*_


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

:inout:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

make sure you get to take advantage of this weeks deal.. good till the 31st


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

lol.. :rofl:.. the ''other guys'' say.. oh ill sponsor.. but then charges you for some used shit they shined up in the back.:facepalm:. now that's a true story bruh..


----------



## charles85 (Apr 8, 2007)

THE REAL BIG M said:


> the ''other guys'' wish they knew what we did.:rofl:. now that's a true story bruh.. :x:


PM sent ...


----------



## Erika CCE (Jun 23, 2011)

THE REAL BIG M said:


> lol.. :rofl:.. the ''other guys'' say.. oh ill sponsor.. but then charges you for some used shit they shined up in the back.:facepalm:. now that's a true story bruh..


:roflmao:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

_*come check us out.. CCE hydraulics.. 1973 whitney mesa dr.. 89014.. or give us a call 702-578-4884..

no attitudes over here*_


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

_*have a safe & happy halloween*_


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

*sup vegas..
CCE hydraulics has got the new 175-75-14 lowrider radials tires in stock.. 
also the 175-70-14 suretrac the 185-70-14 bridgstone & the 155-80-13 travel star
in stock.. prices to low to advertise.. don't want ''the other guys'' to :tears: ...
so give us a call 702-578-4884..*


----------



## lincoln rydah (Oct 2, 2014)

no matter the $$$there very much i demand


----------



## Erika CCE (Jun 23, 2011)

*If your at the SEMA show in Las Vegas, stop by our store! We offer full inventory on hydraulics parts, air ride parts, tires and much more! Make sure to ask for the SEMA SPECIALS) *


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

:ninja:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

*sup vegas..
CCE hydraulics has got the new 175-75-14 lowrider radials tires in stock.. 
also the 175-70-14 suretrac the 185-70-14 bridgstone & the 155-80-13 travel star
in stock.. prices to low to advertise.. don't want ''the other guys'' to :tears: ...
so give us a call 702-578-4884..*


----------



## Erika CCE (Jun 23, 2011)

*COOL CARS/ CCE Your Hydraulics & Air Suspension Experts!
*FREE SHIPPING* on all orders over $500.00 
1-2 day shipping to most of the US. 
888-266-5969 ext.405
[email protected]**








*


----------



## southGAcustoms (Mar 12, 2008)

How much are regular 10 inch no chrome cyls running now?


----------



## Erika CCE (Jun 23, 2011)

southGAcustoms said:


> How much are regular 10 inch no chrome cyls running now?


*$117.00 + S&H ($20.00) let me know  *


----------



## Erika CCE (Jun 23, 2011)

In honor to those who have served, we are offering a 10% off on all Hydraulics & Air suspension parts!
TODAY ONLY!!! Please feel free to call message or email for any questions
888-266-5969 ext. 405 / [email protected]


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

:inout:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

*COOL CARS/ CCE Your Hydraulics & Air Suspension Experts!
*FREE SHIPPING* on all orders over $500.00 
1-2 day shipping to most of the US. 
888-266-5969 ext.405
[email protected]**








*


----------



## Erika CCE (Jun 23, 2011)

GM Everyone!!! We are starting to work on our *BLACK FRIDAY SPECIALS* already. 
We'll be posting them up soon so you can start saving for next week! Stay tune:thumbsup:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

:ninja:


----------



## Erika CCE (Jun 23, 2011)

BLACK FRIDAY SPECIALS! 
Start saving up now so you can be ready for next week
Please let me know if you have any questions or need any other pricing!
888-266-5969 ext.405 I [email protected]


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

1000 bucks for full set up not bad at all!!


----------



## Erika CCE (Jun 23, 2011)

aphustle said:


> 1000 bucks for full set up not bad at all!!


That's right! Let me know if you have any questions :h5:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

BLACK FRIDAY SPECIALS! 
Start saving up now so you can be ready for next week
Please let me know if you have any questions or need any other pricing!
702-578-4884


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

:ninja:


----------



## Elco (Aug 4, 2006)

Any dumps for black friday


----------



## Erika CCE (Jun 23, 2011)

Elco said:


> Any dumps for black friday


*
Delta dumps $49.95
Italian dumps $79.95
Let me know! *


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

Can u get uniroyals in 155/80/13?


----------



## Erika CCE (Jun 23, 2011)

86 Limited said:


> Can u get uniroyals in 155/80/13?


*Yes sir I got 2 sets sitting here at my store $69.00ea plus shipping!*


----------



## Erika CCE (Jun 23, 2011)




----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

:inout:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

_*HAPPY HOLIDAYS TO EVERYONE.. MUCH LOVE, RESPECT, PEACE.. BIG M*_


----------



## Darkness2469 (Nov 12, 2012)

Was looking to replace some burnt out Solenoids on the Delta Dumps I have, is it possible to just buy the solenoids and if so how much?


----------



## Erika CCE (Jun 23, 2011)

Darkness2469 said:


> Was looking to replace some burnt out Solenoids on the Delta Dumps I have, is it possible to just buy the solenoids and if so how much?


*
We only have the complete delta dumps available for now! Let me know if you need them! *


----------



## Erika CCE (Jun 23, 2011)

ALL PRICES JUST CAME DOWN ON ALL OUR PRODUCTS AIR, HYDRAULICS, WHEELS, TIRES ETC... 
CALL ME FOR ANY QUESTIONS 888-266-5969 EXT. 405


----------



## Our_Lifestyle (Nov 19, 2014)

How much is one cce street pump?


----------



## Darkness2469 (Nov 12, 2012)

Erika how much are the Delta Dumps?


----------



## Erika CCE (Jun 23, 2011)

Our_Lifestyle said:


> How much is one cce street pump?


*$279.95 + shipping  let me know if you have more questions!*


----------



## Erika CCE (Jun 23, 2011)

Darkness2469 said:


> Erika how much are the Delta Dumps?


*Delta dumps are $49.95 + Shipping. LMK if you have any more questions 888-266-5969 ext. 405*


----------



## Erika CCE (Jun 23, 2011)

*Last shopping days before Christmas. 
Call us up today 888-266-5969 ext.405
**







*


----------



## Erika CCE (Jun 23, 2011)

_We will be close for a few days during the next 2 weeks. Here's the calendar showing the days we will be open with only half staff working and the days we will be closed. I will not be working during the next 2 weeks, so please if you guys need to get quotes or place orders make sure to call me before this Friday __







_


----------



## Erika CCE (Jun 23, 2011)

*JUST IN TIME FOR SHOW SEASON 
**CCE COMPETITION MOTORS $119.95 + S&H**















*


----------



## 1jzvip (Jan 6, 2013)

Whats the price for 14x7 chrome deep knock offs with tires?


----------



## Erika CCE (Jun 23, 2011)

1jzvip said:


> Whats the price for 14x7 chrome deep knock offs with tires?


*14x7 reversed with 175/70/14WW TIRES $1,150.00 shipped! This inlcudes all accessories and wheels and tires will be mounted too! Let me know if you have any more questions 888-266-5969 ext. 405

*


----------



## Erika CCE (Jun 23, 2011)

Car Show Season has just started! Don't be left behind and order your set up today  If your not sure about going with Air Ride or Hydraulics, give me a call 888-266-5969 ext. 405 or email to[email protected]


----------



## Team CCE (Jan 24, 2007)

:inout:


----------



## Team CCE (Jan 24, 2007)

Gonna put together a weekly special for next week.......stay tuned!


----------



## Team CCE (Jan 24, 2007)

Two pump comp kit for $1250 free upgrade to 10's or 12's for the rear. Shipping $100 to anywhere in the continental US.......call 702-578-4884 to place orders uffin:


----------



## Team CCE (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Erika CCE (Jun 23, 2011)

https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=527626930713940&pnref=story


----------



## Erika CCE (Jun 23, 2011)

*YES FREE SHIPPING! 888-266-5969 ext. 405**







*


----------



## Team CCE (Jan 24, 2007)

Erika CCE said:


> *YES FREE SHIPPING! 888-266-5969 ext. 405**
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yea, what she said........plus you can also call the west coast office to place orders. 702-578-4884 uffin:


----------



## Sethokc14 (Dec 26, 2009)

Team CCE said:


> Two pump comp kit for $1250 free upgrade to 10's or 12's for the rear. Shipping $100 to anywhere in the continental US.......call 702-578-4884 to place orders


What all is included with that? Cylinders/hoses?


----------



## Sethokc14 (Dec 26, 2009)

Team CCE said:


>


Pm me more info and pics. I also have a few questions


----------



## Erika CCE (Jun 23, 2011)

Sethokc14 said:


> Pm me more info and pics. I also have a few questions


*I will have Bruce message you soon! *


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Erika CCE (Jun 23, 2011)

BrownAzt3ka said:


> TTT


:h5:


----------



## Team CCE (Jan 24, 2007)

Springs starting at $119.95


----------



## Erika CCE (Jun 23, 2011)

*TTT*:thumbsup:


----------



## Team CCE (Jan 24, 2007)

This tax kit is pretty great at the moment.........lets see what else we can come up with to show are appreciation to our customers.....stay tuned!


----------



## Erika CCE (Jun 23, 2011)




----------



## genelow (Nov 12, 2008)

looking for 4 pressure gauges and whatever else Is needed shipped to NYC 11364?


----------



## Erika CCE (Jun 23, 2011)

genelow said:


> looking for 4 pressure gauges and whatever else Is needed shipped to NYC 11364?


*Single needle gauge or dual needle gauges? *


----------



## genelow (Nov 12, 2008)

prices on both? let me know,I'm ready to make a purchase.. thank you


----------



## Erika CCE (Jun 23, 2011)

genelow said:


> prices on both? let me know,I'm ready to make a purchase.. thank you


*Pressure gauge $39.95ea*


----------



## Team CCE (Jan 24, 2007)

genelow said:


> looking for 4 pressure gauges and whatever else Is needed shipped to NYC 11364?


I would assume your referring to gauges for hydraulics? I believe she quoted you gauges for air ride.


----------



## Erika CCE (Jun 23, 2011)

*TTT :thumbsup:*


----------



## Erika CCE (Jun 23, 2011)

_*CUSTOM LED DISPLAYS STARTING PRICE ONLY $99.00 
Remember we can custom make what ever logo, name or image you like. 
For more information or to order please call me at 1-888-266-5969 ext. 405
*_


----------



## CCE_GiRL (Jan 11, 2008)

*13x7 or 14x7 Rev ko' 72 Spokes $850 #SHIPPED! *









*All accessories included
*Crossed Lace or Straight Lace
* Your choice of Knock-offs (2 Bar, 3 Bar, Hex, Bullet)
* Your choice of Adapters
* Tool

*** FREE SHIPPING to Lower 48 States ***
DM me or email at [email protected]
Give us a call today 1-888-266-5969 x 205 Norma *:thumbsup:


----------



## CCE_GiRL (Jan 11, 2008)

* We are offering FREE SHIPPING on ALL air kits this month!*:yes:*
*** FREE SHIPPING Only to Lower 48****










Call us for more information on any kit you may be thinking of!**
Don't know which kit would be best for you? 
We can help you decide which kit you would be happiest with!*:thumbsup:* 


**DM me or email at [email protected]
1-888-266-5969 x 205 Norma *:thumbsup:*
*


----------



## CCE_GiRL (Jan 11, 2008)

*Hijacker Hydraulics 2 pump, 4 dump Set up $999!!! *:thumbsup:










*2 Pump Kit Includes EVERYTHING u need, except Springs & Batteries!
***** Shipping $150 flat fee to Continental US |Lower 48 only ****

CALL 1888-266-5969 ext 205 **Norma
[email protected]

*


----------



## CCE_GiRL (Jan 11, 2008)

*Accumulators Back In Stock!**










*Accumulators $130 ea
* Acc. Fitting Kit $20 ea
* SPECIAL $500 for (4)Accumulators w/ fitting kit*:thumbsup:* 

Call 1888-266-5969 ext 205 Norma | [email protected]*


----------



## CCE_GiRL (Jan 11, 2008)

*
BOOM.... That just happened!:nicoderm:
Complete Package Deal ONLY $2175‼:loco: + Free Shipping !!











Hop Drop & Roll Package includes:
• 2 pump #hijackerhydraulics Kit w/ Chrome pumps
• 2prs 2 ton blue pre-cuts
• 13x7 Rev. 100 Spokes
• 155-80-13 travelstar tires
• all mounted and balanced
• 4 adapters (4, 5 or 6lug your choice )
• 4 knock offs ( 2 bars, 3 bars , hex or Bullets) 
• EVERYTHING INCLUDED!!
.
Take advantage of this AMAZING DEAL ‼ 
THIS IS HANDS DOWN THE BEST DEAL OUT THERE!!!uffin:
Feel free to call me if u have any questions.....I'll be happy to help you!
☎CALL 1888- 266-5969 x205 Normita:wave:*


----------



## MOLIFECAM713 (Feb 7, 2008)

CCE_GiRL said:


> *Accumulators Back In Stock!**
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How many of these i need for my whammy tanks with 4 dumps 8batteries


----------



## CCE_GiRL (Jan 11, 2008)

*You will still need to run 4 accumulators....*:thumbsup:



MOLIFECAM713 said:


> How many of these i need for my whammy tanks with 4 dumps 8batteries


----------



## CCE_GiRL (Jan 11, 2008)

*$975 13x7 or 14x7 Rev ko' crossedlace 72 Spokes
with Two Piece knockoff 









All accessories included
* 2 piece 2 BAR knock-off
* Your choice of Adapters
* Tool

Post ur Zip Code to get a Shipping Quote 
☎Call 1888-266-5969 ext 205 **Norma 
I'll be more than happy to help you!!!:thumbsup:*


----------



## Rez Dog 406 (Sep 26, 2004)

Nice!


----------



## CCE_GiRL (Jan 11, 2008)

*
*







*
10-5300 3/8FBSS ALL Upgraded Kit #only $1260 

Kit includes:
-1 5g. Chrome Multiport tank
-2 444c Viair Compresors
-1 Slam Specialties MANIFOLD
-4 Slam Specialties RE bags
-1 8 Switch Comtroller
-1 Gauge
-1 200 psi pressure switch
-60ft 3/8 Line
- All fittings

Just add f&b brackets to complete ur kit (+$200) for most cars n trucks  .

Feel free to call me or DM me with any questions 
✆1888-266-5969 EXT ☛ 205Normita♚:biggrin: ♛

*** Shipping around $100/$150 Anywhere in the continental U.S****


----------



## turbospirites (Sep 5, 2005)

will the 14X7 fit a 93 Cadillac Fleetwood without rubbing?


----------



## regallowlow187 (Apr 8, 2003)

I know on my 94 fleet I ran 14x6 (chinas) on the rear and had to trim a lot off the skirt etc.....


----------



## CCE_GiRL (Jan 11, 2008)

*You will need to run 14x6's on the rear.....*




turbospirites said:


> will the 14X7 fit a 93 Cadillac Fleetwood without rubbing?


----------



## CCE_GiRL (Jan 11, 2008)

*15X10 Rev. Wire Wheels Available $850*








*All accessories included:*
* Your choice of Knock-offs (2 Bar, 3 Bar, Hex, Bullet)
* Your choice of Adapters
* Tool


*** Post ur zip code to get a shipping Quote ****
*Give us a call today 1-888-266-5969 x 205*:biggrin:


----------



## CCE_GiRL (Jan 11, 2008)

*Okay amigos..... by your unanimous request we will be having a RAFFLE for a complete suspension system of YOUR CHOICE!!!! Whhhhhhhaaaatttt....... Tickets will be $50 ea. with ONLY 50 spots available. Once all tickets are sold we will have a LIVE FACEBOOK DRAWING and ONE lucky winner will have the choice of one of these 2 amazing prizes!!!:thumbsup:

Prize #1 : Complete 3/8 Air kits w/ Brackets
• 3/8 FBSS Air Kit (#10-5300)
-1 5g. Chrome Multiport tank
-2 444c Viair Compresors
-8 SMC valves
-4 Firestones 2500/2600lb bags
-1 10 switch pre-wired box
-1 Gauge
-1 200 psi pressure switch
-60ft 3/8 Line
- All fittings
- Front & Back Mounting Brackets (A,B,G Body)

Prize #2: 2 pump Chrome Kit w/ Springs
• 2 Chrome Hijacker pumps w/#9 gear
-2 Chrome HJ Backing plates
-2 8" cylinders (pr)
-4 Chrome Delta dumps
-2 Regular cups (pr)
-2 Donuts (pr)
-4 switch panel
-4 Switches n' cable
-Solenoids
-All Parker hoses hoses
-2prs 2 Ton Blue Precut Springs

EVERYTHING INCLUDED!!**:thumbsup:.

You could be the Lucky One to WIN one of these two PRIZES for only $50 Bucks!! ??
*Please check our Cce Hydraulics FB page for updates!! 
.** Prize will shipped at NO CHARGE/FREE to the Lucky Winner*** (((Lower 48 Only)))


HURRY CALL NOW..... ONLY 50 Spots Available!!!
**☎ CALL 1888- 266-5969 x 205 Normita
**DM me or email at [email protected]*


----------

